# A Piece Of Furniture With A Difference (Car Content)



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

We've been looking for a replacement to our faded sofa bed to go into the extension, not being able to find anything we really liked we sought some inspiration.

We stumbled across by this sofa......



But not wanting some GRP moulded things that would fall apart on us we purchased this....



Yes, a real, metal, front end from a pre 70's Mini.

We are going to weld the panels together, as they would be on a car & then split the two halves & make a frame to attach the existing sofa bed mechanism into, therefore reusing the workings of the old one.

I've found a retro-tastic set of wheels to go into the front arches that need a good clean up.....



The headlights will function & when fitted will be operated by a pair of the original style rocker switches, so you can have bedside lights, side light & dip bean only, main beam will probably be overkill.





Also popping on some Group 5 arches to cover those 10" wheels.



Finally, the indicators will be operational, as hazards, just for a laugh.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I love stuff like this hope it goes well for you.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

GSD said:


> I love stuff like this hope it goes well for you.


Thanks, I'm sure it will, the Bloodhound SSC build team are helping me after hours.:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow looking forward to seeing how this comes out


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

will be epic!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm considering a head unit also, mounted behind the sofa cushions, so when converted into the bed, you see the head unit, the aerial will of course be electrically operated if I go with a head unit.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see updates on this!!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Yep! that is uber cool, look forward to progress.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Ooooooooooh, keep the updates coming in this please. Have you decided which car the seats are coming from?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

should be good ,build it don't buy it !!!!!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Bustanut said:


> Ooooooooooh, keep the updates coming in this please. Have you decided which car the seats are coming from?


It's a sofa bed, already have the steel folding frame.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

epic ! i cant wait to see this !


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome

thread subscribed


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

This looks like it will be great, looking forward to seeing the finished item


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

The panels have arrived, going to take a look tonight at dry assy & preparation for plug welding together:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hurry up!! LOL


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Will look forward to this mate !


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Ordered so 25x50x1.5 ERW hollow section steel to make the base from too.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be killer mate .


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the finished item.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it ment to be the same as the pic if so that isn't a mini it's an AC Cobra.

The mini is going to look epic though.

There should be no more posts on here untill its done


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Is it ment to be the same as the pic if so that isn't a mini it's an AC Cobra.


Er, I know, :lol:it was the peice that give me the idea to do a Mini.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Er, I know, :lol:it was the peice that give me the idea to do a Mini.


That's a relief lol I'd feel pretty dumb going to all that expense and getting the car wrong lol


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Had a fanny about taking some measurements to make sure the folding mechanism we have will fit.

This frame will form the attachment points for the mechanism & effectively the 'keep out' zone which has to be kept clear to ensure unobstructed operation of the mechanism.

The fram is 25mm x 50mm x 1.5mm ERW box.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Had a think about wheels & moved the slotmags on for a small profit.

Have decided on these that I have bought on EBAY & just had them delivered.





Tacking the frame together this evening for a trial fit of the folding arrangement.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking cool! coming together, and i like the CAD mock up, very pro.

You should see the rims on my bed, rollin on 1" solid brass badboys, ghetto style :lol:!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It s coming up mate .


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

cant wait to see this!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

James Bagguley said:


> Looking cool! coming together, and i like the CAD mock up, very pro.


Cheers.

In fairness though, automotive/motorsport CAD design is my bread & butter


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Thanks, I'm sure it will, the Bloodhound SSC build team are helping me after hours.:thumb:


jesus, how fast do you want this sofa bed to go:doublesho


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> jesus, how fast do you want this sofa bed to go:doublesho


They've been giving me a little TIG welding tuition. I'm on the design team.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

The Detail Doctor said:


> automotive/motorsport CAD design is my bread & butter


Whoops! i wondered if i might be patronising the crap out of you, there is my answer, you are a pro!

I made some pretty tasty (early) gothic vaults on sketchup though, and im a numbnuts warehouse guy, so do forgive my mistake


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> They've been giving me a little TIG welding tuition. I'm on the design team.


Guess my attempt at humour was poor:tumbleweed:

ps I know you are on the design team, I was on the build team at BHW in Wigan:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see this.

(Loved the fast sofa joke).


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Bit OT but saw the bloodhound ssc guys at offshore Europe in Aberdeen today (Thursday) got a photo of the body, it looks some piece of kit


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I hit a small snag today with the build....

Went to put the base frame in the car so I could take it home for a trial fitting of the folding mechanism & it doesn't fit in the boot!!!!!!:lol:

Time to borrow wifeys car.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I was thinking about this thread for some reason today, any update on the progress?


----------

